# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Fabriquer des boules de graisse et des mangeoires à oiseaux pour l'hiver

## phacélie

Il existe plein de vidéos pour les réaliser soi-même, en voici deux reprises dans cet article complet à lire ici https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...rce=actus_lilo

----------


## doriant

moi chui tellement une quiche en cuisine que mes piafs preferent l'industriel ^^

----------


## phacélie

:: 

Ça dépend peut-être de la graisse ou des graines que tu utilises ?

----------


## doriant

j'avais suivi la recette, huile vegetaline, et en garnitures au dela des bonnes graines que je leur donnais deja en mangeoire, des ptits raisins secs, des morceaux de noix, ils ont rien mangé du tout  :Frown: 

 g recu la fameuse cloche mangeoire, v mettre un pain a la base  :Smile:  bon tt fait, aux fruits rouges ou aux cacahuetes ils aiment bien ca.

----------


## phacélie

Une vidéo du directeur romand de BirdLife Suisse qui met en garde contre la graisse, les protéines et aussi les cacahuètes qui risquent de poser des problèmes aux oiseaux plutôt que de les aider : c'est en contradiction avec ce que j'ai partagé plus haut, mais ça a du sens, alors je la partage ici aussi !

https://m.facebook.com/monsieurjardi...649167234&_rdr

----------


## del28

> j'avais suivi la recette, huile *vegetaline*, et en garnitures au dela des bonnes graines que je leur donnais deja en mangeoire, des ptits raisins secs, des morceaux de noix, ils ont rien mangé du tout


habituellement, je fais mes boules de graisse avec de la margarine
l'hiver dernier, j'ai eu envie d'innover en utilisant de la végétaline. bid total. aucun amateur.
j'ai fini par tout jeter et refaire des boules de graisse avec margarine et les repas ont repris

----------

